# is this safe to use??



## jdasch18 (May 26, 2021)




----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

No, any damaged power plug should be replaced, and the terminals on the plug above appear to have been badly damaged by a short. 

Using it could cause arcing in any socket outlet it is plugged into, along with the consequent fire risk to your property.


----------

